# can anyone make?



## riclepp (27 Jun 2014)

I am after a three way bolt for a little stool i am making. I have looked on the net and can't find anything or it shows squirels and nuts.

It is for a three legged military stool, so quite smal.

If any one can help just pm me or if anyone knows where I can get them from just give me a shout.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Racers (27 Jun 2014)

I have an old wood working book that shows it cut from a flat plate and filed round, its a fair ammount of work.
Or a local metal fabricator should be able to weld one up from some bolts/studding.

Pete


----------



## Spindle (27 Jun 2014)

Hi

Could you cut three pieces of studding to size, (easy enough with a hacksaw) and take them to a garage who could MIG them together?

I'd do it for you but the postage would cost more than getting it MIGed locally.

Regards Mick


----------



## bugbear (27 Jun 2014)

If you can't weld, but don't mind a bit of drilling and tapping, you could drill and tap 3 sides of a big nut, and run in some pieces of studding.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (27 Jun 2014)

bugbear":3arz2atg said:


> If you can't weld, but don't mind a bit of drilling and tapping, you could drill and tap 3 sides of a big nut, and run in some pieces of studding.
> 
> BugBear



...like this?







- from Chris Schwarz's blog, where there is a lot more on the subject of three legged stools.
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/01/08/make-your-own-tri-bolt-for-a-folding-stool/


----------



## imageel (28 Jun 2014)

Yes! 
- you have a PM


----------

